# [mplayer] mplayer/gnome-mplayer et sous-titres... (résolu)

## Fenril

Salut à tous les gentooistes,

J'ai depuis quelque temps un problème avec mplayer et les sous-titres que je n'arrive pas à régler.

J'utilise mplayer, la dernière version stable 1.0_rc2_p20090731 sur x86, conjointement avec gmplayer, seul interface graphique intéressante à mon goût. J'avais déjà un problème de configuration, toutes vidéos refusaient de se lancer, avec comme prétexte des options gênantes concernant les sous-titres, même si les sous-titres étaient bien désactivés dans les paramètres. J'ai dû commenter les 3 lignes suivantes dans /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf :

```
#fontconfig=1

#subfont-osd-scale=4

#subfont-text-scale=3
```

Malheureusement, à chaque fois que je lance gmplayer, celui-ci m'alerte en boîte de dialogue Ok :

```
Ne peut charger la police : /usr/share/mplayer/font.desc
```

J'ai beau changé le chemin vers une font existante, ttf par ex, le message reste. Cependant, les lectures de vidéo ne posaient aucun problème particulier, même si je n'ai jamais jusqu'à présent de vidéos avec sous-titres.

Sauf que maintenant, en étant au courant que gmplayer n'est plus supporté par l'équipe de mplayer, j'ai décidé d'installer une autre interface utilisant mplayer. Mon choix s'est porté sur gnome-mplayer, qui ne porte pas bien son nom, car en fait il n'y avait pas le... choix, je suis sous Xfce et je ne veux pas installer de packages correspondant ni à Gnome, ni à Kde. Plus aucune vidéo ne veut se lancer sous gnome-mplayer, j'ai pourtant désactiver les sous-titres. Je sais que gnome-mplayer utilise un fichier de configuration à part, dans ~/.config/gnome-mplayer/, j'ai modifié le fichier en commentant tout ce qui se rapportait aux sous-titres, rien n'y fait, j'ai toujours les messages qui s'affichent en console :

```
ERROR: Option non reconnue dans la ligne de commande : -subfont-text-scale

ERROR: Erreur lors de l'analyse des options de la ligne de commande : -subfont-text-scale
```

Une petite aide à régler ce problème serait le bienvenue. Merci à vous.Last edited by Fenril on Wed Dec 23, 2009 10:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mdos

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis sous Xfce et je ne veux pas installer de packages correspondant ni à Gnome, ni à Kde.

 

Bonjour,

je ne sais que ca ne repond pas à la question, mais il existe maintenant pour XFCE  " parole" basé sur gstreamer

http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/parole

A essayer je pense.

----------

## Fenril

Effectivement, l'application a l'air sympa, mais utilise GStreamer, je préfère la technologie mplayer.

----------

## Fenril

Toujours pas de solution.

----------

## razer

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> Toujours pas de solution.

 

J'en ai une sans vraiment en avoir : se passer de l'interface graphique...

Avec un peu d'habitude, les quelques raccoucis clavier utiles se mémorisent facilement.

Concernant les sous-titres, un petit script fait l'affaire.

Voici le mien, qui fait à peu près tout :

Lecture correcte d'iso

cropage du widescreen en 16/9

adaption des filtres en fonction de la source...

Au cas ou, mon script est ici (c'est du perl)

----------

## Fenril

Ah, je l'attendais celle-là  :Laughing: 

Ma foi, ce n'est pas ce qui me dérangerait le plus, mais bon, il faut savoir que je ne suis pas le seul à utiliser le pc.

La piste à suivre je pense, ce serait de faire passer les bons paramètres à gnome-mplayer vers mplayer, puisque gnome-mplayer n'est qu'une simple interface. Le problème, c'est que j'ai essayé de faire passer, ou plutôt de ne pas faire passer d'option, gnome-mplayer s'entête à envoyer des paramètres à mplayer par défaut, je ne sais pas comment, même si j'ai tout configuré, même si j'ai commenté les lignes évoquées plus haut.

Je trouve cela dommage qu'une interface graphique ne soit pas fonctionnelle immédiatement ou après avoir configuré les paramètres essentiels. C'est peut-être un bug mais je n'ai pas trouvé de tel dans le bugzilla.

----------

## razer

Pas grand chose à rajouter, juste un constat : tous ceux que je connais qui préfèrent mplayer l'utilisent sans interface graphique.

Juste quelques pistes :

il existe pour mplayer deux fichiers de conf : un dans /etc, un par utilisateur. Bien entendu, les options configurées par utilisateur prennent le pas sur le /etc/mplayer, mais les 2 fichiers sont lus systématiquement.

gmplayer a son propre fichier de conf, avec la même terminologie, et je pense que dans ce cas chaque lancement scupte les 4 fichiers de conf.

Explorer donc si l'un d'entre eux ne contient pas une option à problème de déclarée

Pour la police qui fouare (/usr/share/mplayer/font.desc), essayer d'ajouter l'option qui force le chemin de police

```
-font <path to font.desc file, path to font  (FreeType),  font  pattern

       (Fontconfig)>

              Search  for  the  OSD/SUB fonts in an alternative directory (de‐

              fault for normal fonts: ~/.mplayer/font/font.desc,  default  for

              FreeType fonts: ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).

              NOTE: With FreeType, this option determines the path to the text

              font file.  With Fontconfig, this option determines the Fontcon‐

              fig font pattern.

              EXAMPLE:

                 -font ~/.mplayer/arial-14/font.desc

                 -font ~/.mplayer/arialuni.ttf

                 -font 'Bitstream Vera Sans'

                 -font 'Bitstream Vera Sans:style=Bold'

```

----------

## Fenril

Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai effectivement modifié tous les fichiers config. Je pense que le problème vient en premier lieu que gmplayer n'est plus supporté depuis plusieurs versions, et des options qui pouvaient exister auparavant ne sont plus supportées sur les nouvelles versions de mplayer, d'où des options qui foirent.

Quant à gnome-mplayer, c'est un peu le même cas, il y a un mélange de fonctionnalités entre les différentes versions de mplayer. Je vais soit prendre mon mal en patience et attendre de nouvelles versions de gnome-mplayer, soit utiliser un script sur mesure pour mplayer. Ou encore ouvrir un rapport de bug.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Essaye gnome-mplayer qui n'est pas si dépendant de gnome que son nom le laisse supposer, je l'utilisais sous Xfce et je l'utilise encore sous Gnome à la place de cette bouse de Totem.

----------

## Fenril

Euuuuh... baaah... c'est ce que je cherche à utiliser...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ok c'était pas clair, vu que dans tes post tu parlais surtout de gmplayer.

Je n'ai personnellement aucun problème avec gnome-mplayer et les sous-titres, essaye de passer mplayer en ~arch (perso je suis en full ~arch)

----------

## Fenril

Justement, j'essaie de migrer vers gnome-mplayer. Autant le problème avec gmplayer était mineur et ne m'empêchait pas de visionner des vidéos, autant avec gnome-mplayer aucune ne passe, ce qui est bien plus embêtant. Je vais essayer de passer en ~arch pour mplayer pour voir.

----------

## Possum

Hum.. Et avec smplayer ? Qui ne nécessite que qt et qui roxe les ours ?

----------

## Fenril

Ah, j'ai du neuf.

en ajoutant le paramètre really-quiet="1" dans ~/.mplayer/config, le message du problème de font n'apparaît plus dans gmplayer, ni dans gnome-mplayer. En revanche, ce dernier s'obstine à faire passer l'option subfont-text-scale, et les vidéos ne se lisent toujours pas. Je ne suis pas loin d'une solution mais non  :Confused: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso gnome-mplayer passe ça comme ligne de commande à mplayer :

```
mplayer -profile gnome-mplayer -quiet -slave -identify -volume 80 -mixer-channel Master -framedrop -noconsolecontrols -noidle -osdlevel 0 -nomouseinput -nocache -wid 0x3c0005a -ss 0 -ass -noembeddedfonts -ass-force-style FontName=Sans,Italic=0,Bold=0,Outline=0,Shadow=2 -ass-font-scale 1,50 -ass-color ffffff00 -channels 2 -vf-add pp=ac/tn:a -autoq 6 -idx -vf-add screenshot -af-add export=/tmp/.private/maxime/mplayer-af_exportikkpoq:512
```

T'a essayé de jouer avec les options dans préférences -> sous-titres ?

EDIT: En particulier si tu a un problème avec subfont-text-scale, activer l'ASS désactivera cette option.

T'a quoi comme useflags pour mplayer ?

----------

## Fenril

Intéressant, dans ton cas il ne passe pas les options subfont-text-scale. Moi j'ai ceci systématiquement, en bidouillant les options, en commentant les paramètres dans les fichiers... Rien à faire il s'obstine.

 *Quote:*   

> mplayer -profile gnome-mplayer -quiet -slave -identify -volume 100 -mixer-channel Master,0 -noconsolecontrols -noidle -osdlevel 0 -nomouseinput -cache 2000 -wid 0x2400040 -ss 0 -subfont-text-scale 5 -channels 2 -vf-add screenshot -af-add export=/tmp/mplayer-af_exportqrylxv:512

 

Peux-tu me poster ton ~/.config/gnome-mplayer/gnome-mplayer.conf et ton ~/.mplayer/config ?

Edit : l'option ass ne passe pas non plus, vraiment bizarre  :Confused: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

```
% cat ~/.mplayer/config                 

# Write your default config options here!

[gnome-mplayer]

vo=xv

ao=alsa

alang=eng,jap,fra

slang=fra

msglevel=all=5

vf=eq2

```

J'ai pas de ~/.config/gnome-mplayer/gnome-mplayer.conf

Mes useflags 

```
% emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa ass bidi cddb cdparanoia dts dvd dvdnav encode faac faad ftp gif iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg live lzo mad md5sum mmx mmxext mng mp3 network nut openal opengl osdmenu png pnm quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm sse sse2 ssse3 tga theora tremor truetype twolame unicode vdpau vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -bindist -bl -bs2b -cdio -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -dirac -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dxr3 -enca -esd -fbcon -ggi -gmplayer -jack -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -nas -opencore-amr -oss -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -samba -speex (-svga) -teletext -toolame -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

 Essaye d'ajouter l'useflag ass si tu l'a pas et d'activer l'ASS dans gnome-mplayerLast edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Tue Dec 15, 2009 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fenril

Bon, je pense que c'est un problème de version, je vais passer en unstable pour mplayer. Merci de ton aide GentooUser@Clubic.

Tout est comme chez toi, sauf que je suis dans la branche stable, j'aurai tout essayé.

```
# emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090731  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif gmplayer iconv ipv6 jpeg ladspa live mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 network openal opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex sse theora tremor truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -aalib (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mng -nas -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -samba -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -vidix -xanim -xinerama -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## Fenril

Finalement, je ne peux tester Mplayer en unstable, il me demande de démasquer pas mal de paquets, j'attendrai qu'il passe en stable.

Sur le site officiel, ils listent les frontends pour mplayer, je vais peut-être trouver bonheur, sauf qu'il y a une suprématie des interfaces en Qt  :Confused: 

Donc voilà pour les amateurs : http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/projects.html#mplayer_frontends

Et après moult recherches, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des problèmes, et ailleurs qu'avec gnome-mplayer, ça serait plutôt un problème au niveau de mplayer que du frontend. Je vais voir si à la compilation tout se passe normalement.

----------

## Fenril

... hop bingo ! Problème très bizarre, les lois du Dieu de l'informatique sont impénétrables ! Le problème des sous-titres ne vient pas d'un quelconque problème de fontconfig ou autre mais... du support d'OpenAL.  :Confused:   Va comprendre, Charles, le rapport (peut-être un bête problème de syntaxe dans le configure). En tout cas, il suffit de désactive le use flag -openal. Source : https://bugs.gentoo.org/286866 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-741422-highlight-mplayer+ass.html

Problème résolu  :Smile: 

Et Tux's lil' helper en même temps  :Mr. Green: 

----------

